# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  HELP ME (Khẩn cấp)

## phimbovn

HELP ME !!!![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Em xin cả gan lập TOPIC này ra đây xin anh(chị-em) cho ít tài liệu về PHP & MySQL
Quả thực là em thấy bế tắc.Ai siu và tốt bụng zúp em nhak.Chìu mai em fãi nộp bài ùi



*Câu hỏi:* Anh(chị) hãy tìm hiểu và giới thiệu về một số kỹ thuật và công nghệ ứng dụng bằng PHP2 & MySQL


P/S: Thanks nhìu nhìu lắm ík

----------


## ngocbich231

Trước hết là gợi mở cho bạn 1 tí. PHP và MySQL nó được áp dụng ở đâu tức là được dùng để viết ra cái gì. Kết quả là WEB. Còn nếu kể ra một số kỹ thuật và công nghệ ứng dụngn nó thì search GG là ra nhiều mà. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quanganhaq

Her, người ta đã tạo box để xin tài liệu mà bác HSG bảo search thì còn nói làm gì ^^

----------


## thutrang

> Her, người ta đã tạo box để xin tài liệu mà bác HSG bảo search thì còn nói làm gì ^^


Có đây, có đây. Đang tìm giúp người ta nà!
PHP và MySQL (Vietnamese)
[DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?njmntuy2ot0[/DOWNLOAD]
​

----------

